# DTVPal Bug Reports and "Work-arounds"



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I have had my DTVPal digital converter boxes for about a week and while I think that they are one of the better $60 converter boxes on the market they DO have some bugs.

This thread is to report those bugs, work-arounds to problems, and other information about them.

Here is my story:

Yesterday I took my DTVPal to a neighbor's home to show her some of the features the box had (she received her coupons and asked which box to buy). When I got back from her home and hooked the box back up I noticed that two of my (four) timers were gone and one was modified (it was set up for a different channel than I had set it for originally).

So this morning I decided to called the DTVPal support line (888 667-0633). The person that answered the call spoke broken English and did not have a clue about the DTVPal but agreed to transfer me to Tech Support. After waiting on hold for over 15 minutes I got a tech support person (in the U.S. I presume) and gave him all the information about timer problems (lost timers, timers not firing, timers modifying them self). He asked for the software version and after a few minutes he came back and said that lost timers and timers not firing are a know problem in version F100 and F101 software. He said that something that should help (but won't completely cure the problem) is to disable the inactive standby (menu, 3, 2, 3, choose "disable"). He said that, according to his notes, engineering is working on a software update that will completely fix the timer problems. When I asked "how will the boxes be updated?" he admitted that he did not know but added, "it is possible that DISH may have to replace the current boxes". I hope that there is a way to update them OTA (the way TV Guide updates its software currently via the PBS stations and in the future via CBS digital stations).

He took the receiver numbers (I did not order them directly from DISH because they would not let me) on both of my DTVPals and suggested that I call back in a week to see if they have a fix or additional information.

I'll test the "work-around" and see if it helps.

My DTVPays are going to be used for "front ends" (tuners) for SD DVD recorders/DVRs that only have an ATSC tuner. I don't record a lot of OTA programs on them but, when I do, I want timers that work 100 percent of the time.


----------



## hmcewin (Jun 30, 2006)

I have the same issues with the timers and the dtvpal keeping the correct time on all the channels.

Additionally, it now hangs at midway position when downloading updates to the guide.

Also sometimes it takes several pushes of the power button to turn it on.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

My coupons will be mailed 25 July and I was looking at the DTVPal too. I would like to install one of the converters in the basement and connect it to my distribution system that goes to 4 TV's in different rooms of the house.

To do this I would need the remote to be UHF. Does the DTVPAL have a UHF or IR remote? DISH's website does not indicate which type of remote comes with this unit.

If the DTVPAL does not have a UHF remote does anyone know of another digital converter on the market that has a UHF remote?

Thanks


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

4bama said:


> I would like to install one of the converters in the basement and connect it to my distribution system that goes to 4 TV's in different rooms of the house.
> 
> To do this I would need the remote to be UHF. Does the DTVPAL have a UHF or IR remote? DISH's website does not indicate which type of remote comes with this unit.


The remote that comes with the DTVPal is IR. You could use IR (wired) extenders. They are fairly cheap and work very well.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I've been using two DTV Pals for about a week now. They both have the same problem. I'm in DMA130 Chico/Redding, California.

I select, "Pacific" for time zone and, "Yes" for DST. This puts the time ahead one hour. If I select, "No" for DST then the time is correct.

The biggest problem with with the EGP. I get 11 channels main and sub. All four Networks plus PBS. When I open the EPG all data is one hour ahead. There is no current (Live TV) content displayed. 

What can I do to get this problem fixed? I have changed timezones and have tried different zip codes. This does change the time displayed and also changes the time in the EPG but the data is still one hour ahead.

I tried calling the 888 tech number. What a pain. The end result is, "We can not help you at this time."

I did get the ATSC tuners through dish by phone as the web site would not work for me as I have an account.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

This is why Dish had so many disclaimers and why we can't just order one online without talking to a rep if we are a customer. This is NOT a Dish fed device. They have NO control over your guide data or the time stamp. It is all a function of the OTA signal you are getting.

Call you local broadcasters and complain to them that they are sending bad guide data and that their time is wrong. That is the source of your problem.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jkane said:


> ...Call you local broadcasters and complain to them that they are sending bad guide data and that their time is wrong. That is the source of your problem...


I may give them a call. Why would all 5 networks have the exact wrong time? Also, after tuning to the CBS network and leaving it there for awhile, I noticed the guide time corrected (thanks for the heads up Bill R). The correctness is only temporary. IMHO they there is a problem with the DTV Pal's EPG and Time Zone functions. Furthermore, my mother-in-law has two different brand digital converters. She receives the same digital channels. The times and programs shown in her guide are correct all of the time.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know exactly what the algorithm is for getting date and time. The guide is exclusively from the channel in question. If you have a channel with bad data, call them.

The time is coming from at least one of the channels. I don't know which. One of them is the culprit.

Then again, it could be a bug. But I doubt it. That doesn't make sense! What makes sense is broadcasters who think no one is really watching their digital channels, or if they are, they are getting it from cable or satellite. So they get sloppy on the guide data and time.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Trying to contact engineering at TV stations is a process.

I talked to one engineer at FOX. They include the time. He checked their PSIP parameters and found them correct. The engineer checked his third party DTV Guide and found that is programming is listed incorrectly! He said that he thinks that CBS transmits the wrong time.

I determined through the process of elimination that CBS is at fault. If I remove the CBS channels from the DTV Pal, then the daylight savings time worked properly, and all other channels guide data listed correctly. So the problem is with CBS.

It is too bad the the DTV Pal guide can not work independently on each stations time and data.


jkane said:


> I don't know exactly what the algorithm is for getting date and time. The guide is exclusively from the channel in question. If you have a channel with bad data, call them.
> 
> The time is coming from at least one of the channels. I don't know which. One of them is the culprit.
> 
> Then again, it could be a bug. But I doubt it. That doesn't make sense! What makes sense is broadcasters who think no one is really watching their digital channels, or if they are, they are getting it from cable or satellite. So they get sloppy on the guide data and time.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

4bama said:


> My coupons will be mailed 25 July and I was looking at the DTVPal too. I would like to install one of the converters in the basement and connect it to my distribution system that goes to 4 TV's in different rooms of the house.
> 
> To do this I would need the remote to be UHF. Does the DTVPAL have a UHF or IR remote? DISH's website does not indicate which type of remote comes with this unit.
> 
> ...


Dish has pulled a cutie on us DTV pal customers. The remote they furnish with the box is a simple non universal remote. If you buy virtually any DISH Network IR universal remote and set it to address #1 it will work the DTV pal and if you put the correct code in for your TV it will serve as a Universal remote. On Ebay you can purchase DISH IR remotes from about $3.50-$4 with shipping for starting points. I even found one for 50 remotes that with shipping come out to about .88 cents each.
DISH makes a UHF adapter kit for their IR receivers this should work for 4bama.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I just spoke to the Chief Engineer at the CBS affiliate TV station in my DMA. I explained to him how his channel affects all others. He was quite thankful for my information. He said that he now believes that he can finally locate the problem source believing it is caused by, "TV GUIDE PID" (data input included in the PSIP). He said that the other local stations do not have this PID. I'll post back once the problem is identified (and hopefully fixed).


boylehome said:


> Trying to contact engineering at TV stations is a process.
> 
> I talked to one engineer at FOX. They include the time. He checked their PSIP parameters and found them correct. The engineer checked his third party DTV Guide and found that is programming is listed incorrectly! He said that he thinks that CBS transmits the wrong time.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxxFordham (Aug 29, 2008)

Bill R said:


> My DTVPays are going to be used for "front ends" (tuners) for SD DVD recorders/DVRs that only have an ATSC tuner.


Uh, Bill, why would you need one of these ATSC tuners for a DVD recorder that _already has an ATSC tuner_ built-in?


----------



## MaxxFordham (Aug 29, 2008)

boba said:


> I even found one for 50 remotes that with shipping come out to about .88 cents each.


Nahh, they wouldn't be .88 cents. That's less than one cent!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Ummmmm, a 4 year old thread?


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

just tryin' for 5 ... :hurah:


----------

